# Famous Images...Look Again



## Meanderer (Feb 1, 2015)

They say a picture is worth a thousand words, but it still seems somewhat lazy that writers haven't bothered telling us the amazing stories behind some of the most famous photographs of all time.
http://www.cracked.com/photoplasty_535_21-mind-blowing-true-backstories-famous-images_p3/








by Phighter






by curbowman






by Sksmith


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2015)

_Cracked_ used to be - and once in a while still is - an enjoyable site, but you can't always take their writers' research as gospel.

For example - the picture taken at Kittyhawk was NOT the first picture ever taken - that was taken from a Parisian rooftop in 1826.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 1, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> _Cracked_ used to be - and once in a while still is - an enjoyable site, but you can't always take their writers' research as gospel.
> 
> For example - the picture taken at Kittyhawk was NOT the first picture ever taken - that was taken from a Parisian rooftop in 1826.
> 
> View attachment 13861



I got the impression they meant it was the first time the operator had ever used a camera.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 1, 2015)

Karsh took a picture of my father, which I have hanging on the wall of the family room.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 1, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Karsh took a picture of my father, which I have hanging on the wall of the family room.


Wow John, that is quite a treasure to have!  When was it taken?  
http://www.karsh.org/


----------



## Falcon (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh If I recall, circa 1950. My father was a medical photographer who did a lot of work for Parke-Davis.
Yousuf Karsh, Who lived in Ottawa came down to photograph the president  (Karsh's specialty) of The Parke-Davis corp.
However his lights (strobe lights) didn't work. So the guys @ P-D told him that THEIR special photographer  was within a short distance and to go see him.
Which he did. My dad helped him get his lights working properly. Then Karsh took a few test shots of my dad to make sure everything was working properly;
HENCE...The picture of my father. BTW, Karsh died several years ago.


----------



## SifuPhil (Feb 1, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> I got the impression they meant it was the first time the operator had ever used a camera.



That one went totally over my head - I think I need a nap.

Thanks.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 1, 2015)

Quite a neat story John!  Thanks.  The link in my previous post shows a picture of Karsh, and that he died in 2002.


----------

